# Episode 12 - Damage Control



## My Freemasonry (Mar 24, 2014)

This week: The Unofficial "Harlan Can go to Hell" Whiteboard, brought to you by /u/cacarter
Harlan's $3 gas station cigar
Thanks to a friend of the Millennial Freemason for a microphone donation!
/u/rfuller designs the first AfterLodge t-shirt
Jason was the lecturer for both Harlan and Bruce - he did poorly
Attempt to burn down the Grand Lodge of Massachusetts
Jack Chick, Dungeons and Dragons, and Magic: The Gathering
Can a lodge be too "nerdy"?!
Jason and Bruce rib Harlan about being unprepared for the show . . . as he is discussing what he prepared
Black balling a Catechism proficiency
The Master as the lodge mascot
Rate us on iTunes (Jason says only if you like the show, though)
Jason breaches a contract with Harlan because Harlan makes him mad
Running for public office as a Freemason
Harlan ran for office not intending to win, Jason is disappointed
"Fred is dead"
Those "damn Freemasons, Jews and lawyers" are the source of all ills
Masonic emblems on your car
"Charlene" charges by the mile
Harlan's sense of "fashion"
An old man in his "dotage"
Jason takes shots at Harlan's W.M. top hat by conjuring up Abraham Lincoln
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.quakenet.org #freemasonry


More...


----------



## japool (Mar 24, 2014)

Can't wait to listen!  You guys should totally sell some of those t-shirts.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know.  It might be difficult to set all that up. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## japool (Mar 24, 2014)

You could raise money for the New World Order.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 24, 2014)

If the new world order is selling t-shirts they are doing it wrong. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol. Maybe you could sell via dftba.com or another intermediary



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 24, 2014)

Cafe Press.

If we wanna take over the world by t-shirts, better jump in it... The Girl Scouts already got us by a wife margin with them cookies!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 24, 2014)

Them cookies are making my margins wide. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 24, 2014)

I might check into cafe press though 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 24, 2014)

Die-uh-bee-tis... It's part of the master plan, just ask wilford brimley.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RyanC (Mar 24, 2014)

I must say so far I love the podcast, hope you guys keep it up.


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 24, 2014)

RyanC said:


> I must say so far I love the podcast, hope you guys keep it up.



Thanks Ryan. We are going to keep doing it as long as people are listening. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## RubedoLeonis (Mar 25, 2014)

It's pretty easy to build a one color press, print the shirts yourself's and sell them on etsy. Enjoy the podcast by the way.


----------

